# Jr Gents II not writing consistently



## corgicoupe (Jun 11, 2016)

I just finished this pen as a gift for a friend. I inserted the cartridge, but the ink flow was skimpy. I cleaned the nib and feed ultrasonically,  but it still wouldn't write consistently. It will flow well for a few words then get Skippy and then stop completely.  A few taps of the nib on the paper and it again flows properly, but only for 8 or ten words.

Any suggestions? It seems to be a feed problem. I'm hoping that Craft Supplies will send a replacement if I can't resolve the problem.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 11, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> I just finished this pen as a gift for a friend. I inserted the cartridge, but the ink flow was skimpy. I cleaned the nib and feed ultrasonically,  but it still wouldn't write consistently. It will flow well for a few words then get Skippy and then stop completely.  A few taps of the nib on the paper and it again flows properly, but only for 8 or ten words.
> 
> Any suggestions? It seems to be a feed problem. I'm hoping that Craft Supplies will send a replacement if I can't resolve the problem.



I had a similar problem. Look at the space down the middle of the nib with a magnifying glass or loupe. It should narrow slightly toward the tip. If it doesn't it's likely the problem. If it widens toward the tip, the ink will pull back up the nib instead of being drawn to the tip by capillary action. 

There are a series of 3 videos on adjusting the nib on YouTube. Here is the first. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uuq9tuKRbCY

You will see the links to the others. He will show you how to adjust the nib so it works correctly. I've had the same problem with a new Bock nib and feed and thought it was the feed. I replaced the feed and had the same problem.  Followed the video to close the tines of the nib and realign them.  Works like a dream now.

Danny


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, Danny. That seems to have done the trick. I couldn't see anything wrong with the feed, but I put it in the US cleaner with a drop of dish soap. I may need to floss the nib once more; it still requires a few strokes to get it started, but then it doesn't dry out like it did.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 12, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> Thanks, Danny. That seems to have done the trick. I couldn't see anything wrong with the feed, but I put it in the US cleaner with a drop of dish soap. I may need to floss the nib once more; it still requires a few strokes to get it started, but then it doesn't dry out like it did.



Glad it's working. Learning to tune the nib can greatly increase the value and performance of your pens.  I was able to make an awful $12 fountain pen kit write smooth and consistent like a much more expensive pen. Best of all it ain't that hard and only requires minimal tools. 

Danny


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 12, 2016)

More4dan said:


> corgicoupe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Danny. That seems to have done the trick. I couldn't see anything wrong with the feed, but I put it in the US cleaner with a drop of dish soap. I may need to floss the nib once more; it still requires a few strokes to get it started, but then it doesn't dry out like it did.
> ...



I have made 25 or 30 Kojent kits from Woodcraft and only one required a replacement nib. I prefer the design of the Jr  Gents II kit, but of the two I've made, one had a bad nib. I will try again though.

True about tools. The only thing I used was a small piece of brass sheet from the hardware store. But the ultrasonic cleaner from HF is worth the $$.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 13, 2016)

I've Made 2 Metro fountain pens from Woodcraft. The first wrote really nice with minor alignment. The second one felt like I was trying to write with a nail. It took a couple hours of polishing to get it semi smooth. I would have been ahead just replacing the nib with a Bock or Jowo.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2016)

One thing that will help tremendously is to throw away the ink cartridge that came with the kit. Use a nicer cartridge and your pens will write much better.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 14, 2016)

More4dan said:


> I've Made 2 Metro fountain pens from Woodcraft. The first wrote really nice with minor alignment. The second one felt like I was trying to write with a nail. It took a couple hours of polishing to get it semi smooth. I would have been ahead just replacing the nib with a Bock or Jowo.



Do you know who Woodcraft source their nibs from? The Mgr of my local store has not been able to find out.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 14, 2016)

thewishman said:


> One thing that will help tremendously is to throw away the ink cartridge that came with the kit. Use a nicer cartridge and your pens will write much better.



The ones I give away are fitted with the converter, and filled with Pelikan, Parker, or Sheaffer blue ink.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 14, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that will help tremendously is to throw away the ink cartridge that came with the kit. Use a nicer cartridge and your pens will write much better.
> ...



I'm a Waterman fan myself. Serenity Blue or my favorite Tender Purple for my softer side.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 14, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > I've Made 2 Metro fountain pens from Woodcraft. The first wrote really nice with minor alignment. The second one felt like I was trying to write with a nail. It took a couple hours of polishing to get it semi smooth. I would have been ahead just replacing the nib with a Bock or Jowo.
> ...



I do know that the nibs are thinner than the better kits. They also bend easier with less spring and don't hold alignment well.  BUT when you can buy the whole kit for the price of a nib. With some tuning not too bad for a give away. The PSI kits I've made have much better nibs IMHO.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 15, 2016)

More4dan said:


> corgicoupe said:
> 
> 
> > thewishman said:
> ...



Hmm ... I need to try the Waterman ink.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 16, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > corgicoupe said:
> ...



Here is a good explaination of different inks. What to avoid and some recommendations.  Good advice. 

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

Danny


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 16, 2016)

Very helpful. Thanks. I have several Private Reserve inks and will take heed.


----------

